# gesucht: Serverempfehlung



## kakapopo (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte eine Serverempfehlung von euch. Ich bin gerade bei Revido und unzufrieden, auch weil man max_execution_time und max_input_time nicht verstellen kann, obwohl das für mich notwendig ist. Desweiteren sollte man auch den PHP Upload auf 15 mb erhöhen können. Ich betreibe eine Entertainmentseite, auf der ich und meine User Videos hochladen können sollen, deshalb ist auch größerer Speicherplatz und Traffic erforderlich.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Danke

mfg


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo kakapopo,

ich kann dir sowohl Webspace als auch einen eigenen dedizierten Server anbieten. Einstellungen der php.ini passen wir gerne nach deinen Wünschen an.

Es wäre schön, wenn du dich einfach mit weiteren Details eben per Email an info 'at' busoft.de melden oder einfach kurz telefonisch unter +49 4247 1381 durchrufen könntest.

Ich bin sicher, dass wir ein gutes Angebot unterbreiten können.

Grüße,
Arne


----------



## kakapopo (29. Mai 2006)

Mail ist raus

mfg


----------

